
Show HN: Cloudburo Publishing Bot for Evernote - talfco
https://publishingbot.cloudburo.net/
======
talfco
Just to give a short overview:

A powerful, intuitive content publishing approach aimed a Startup, Micro
Businesses, Freelances, as well as Hobbyists Blogger.

You will use the power of Evernote’s One Workspace to manage and collect great
sharing content, to compile it and then leave the task to the Publishing Bot,
to deliver the content to your nicely, mobile-friendly designed Web site.

